# Ruger GP100



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just picked up a Ruger GP100 on trade. Seems to be a nice little pistol, shot the rest of original box of ammo that owner bought
with pistol. It shot as well as my S&W M-15, Combat Masterpiece, Got a Ruger standard model 22 auto pistol on same deal, in
Kit form. Someone had taken every part that was possible apart, apparently couldn't put it back together. Unfortunately a couple
small parts are missing, or I would be shooting it. Since they are not S&Ws they will probably end up in trade pile.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There you go Mighty.....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There you go Mighty.....


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmmmm


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

MIGHTY said:


> Hmmmm


Nice looking gun, always wanted a 4-6" GP just never have got around to it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

A few more days and will have my Ruger "Kit Gun" together and shooting, waiting on a magazine.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50,
Picked up a Mk I "kit gun" with a ser. Number dating it back to the early 60's about 5yrs ago from a friend of mine. Pistol belonged to his dad. When dad passed, friend found it boxed in the attic. He said he remembers seeing that thing in the box when he was a kid. Lol! 
Cleaned,assembled and fired. Shoots like a new one.


----------

